

WTF Should I Buy From Amazon? - brynnshepherd
http://wtfshouldibuyfromamazon.com/

======
Eduard
Funny idea! :) What about opening the Amazon page to target=_blank so that a
new browser window/tab opens (instead of taking users away from your site)?

Also: Sign up for affiliate compensation on other Amazon markets (DE, UK, et
a.). Use geolocation to target your visitors to the appropriate Amazon locale.

~~~
brynnshepherd
These are good suggestions, thanks!

~~~
guruz
If you're too lazy or busy to do the geolocation yourself, check out
<http://a-fwd.com/> :)

------
sprobertson
Nice, I made something similar this past Christmas:
<http://santaroulette.com/>

How did you decide which products to pick from?

~~~
brynnshepherd
Haha awesome! My approach is actually pretty hacky - I just have an array of
random words that I select from and then search amazon for :)

~~~
sprobertson
Yeah mine was pretty hacky too - I scraped Amazon's gift suggestion
categories, then realized some of the suggestions were terrible (e.g. Maxim
subscription for Mom) and had to hand-prune the lists. I like your approach
better actually, a lot more open ended.

------
obviouslygreen
That is funny; unfortunately, it's exactly the opposite problem I have with
Amazon.

